# Deer Burger Mix



## Plow Boy

We are going to make our own deer burger this year and need to know how much pork or beef to grind with a pound of deer meat.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Cabin Fever

Why would you want to mix anything with your ground venison?


----------



## Plow Boy

I see you have not tasted deer bacon burger, so gooood...........


----------



## Cabin Fever

No, but I have had 100% ground venison burgers with cheese and bacon on top!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

10-15% beef fat makes them nice and moist


----------



## TSYORK

You have to lock to doors before you eat these, or your neighbors will be over trying to steal them from you!

Smack yo mama Venison Burgers

Grind 3 pounds of hickory smoked bacon and 30 pounds of venison with a course grinder plate. You can substitute the bacon for 3 pounds of beef fat or 5 pounds of pork roast fat, but I wouldn't because it is simply out of sight with the bacon. Puree two large onions, one to two red bell peppers, and three to four cloves of garlic. When you add this to the meat, use all of the juice as well. This will help add to the flavor. Next run the meat through the grinder a second time with a fine plate to make sure all the venison, bacon, onions, and peppers are mixed in thoroughly and evenly. 

Add salt, pepper, and Worcestershire to the mix to suit your taste; four ounces of salt and two ounces of pepper, and 16 ounces of Worcestershire, and 2-3 tablespoons of A-1, but thatâs optional. (A hint of garlic powder is optional, also.) After everything is all mixed together, put it in large bowls and let it stay in a cold refrigerator (not freezer) for 24-48hrs. This gives the extra ingredients a chance to soak the wild flavor out of the venison before you package and freeze the meat. These few days of setting before freezing are very important in knocking out the wild taste of the meat, so do not skip this step.

Make into your preferred packages by wrapping the meat in plastic wrap and then freezer paper or make into patties and freeze them already patted out.


----------



## Cabin Fever

There goes all the health benefits and low cholesterol advantages of vension!


----------



## Haggis

Cabin Fever said:


> Why would you want to mix anything with your ground venison?


That would have been my first thought!


----------



## Haggis

Cabin Fever said:


> There goes all the health benefits and low cholesterol advantages of vension!


That would have been my second thought!


Although,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I do have a long time friend, a cross country track coach, who talks no end of health qualities of low fat venison, and then sends his own venison off to be made into pepperoni. He tells me the mix is something like 2 parts lean venison to 1 part pork fat. One supposes the math works differently for divers sorts of folk.


----------



## Oldcountryboy

That's just a matter of how much beef or pork taste you want in the burger. I think most people who have the processer add beef usually have it about a 50/50 ratio. If it was me I wouldn't add more then 25 percent beef per pound. If I was having a processer do it. But I do my own and don't add anything till I'm ready to use it, depending on what I'm getting ready to make. If sausage I'll add some pork trimmings, if summer sausage I'll add some fatty hamburger to it. If I'm just making chili with it, I don't add anything to it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

0 other fat unless i am making brat patties or links 

but brat patties are so much faster and have the same flavor as links ,then i mix 4 parts vensison to 1 part pork trim 20 pounds veni to 5 pounds pork trim and 1 pack of brat seasoning i mik it in 5 5 pound batches in the kitchen stand mixer 


the most important thing when cutting venison is to get the tallow off and as much silver skin as possable


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

even when i can veni i add no fat to it , it still makes great gravy


----------



## Wis Bang 2

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> even when i can veni i add no fat to it , it still makes great gravy


X2, Mom browns thin sliced butterfly back-strap in butter, makes gravy in that pan & serves over noodles...nothing added to the ground venison.

She converted people who would not 'eat bambi' w/ this over her homemade egg noodles...


----------



## alleyyooper

Want pork taste kill a pig, want beef taste kill a bovine.
Want good for you meat kill a deer and add only seasoning to it.

 Al


----------



## TSYORK

To each his own, I guess.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

alleyyooper said:


> Want pork taste kill a pig, want beef taste kill a bovine.
> Want good for you meat kill a deer and add only seasoning to it.
> 
> Al


 That reminds me of my FIL trying to get me to eat turtle.He said a turtle has meat that taste like chicken,some that tastes like pork and some that taste like beef.I told him when he was gunna invite me over to eat,just chunk a steak on the grill for me,because I hate to be eating one thing, and its reminding me of eating something else.:nana:


----------



## WstTxLady

We NEVER mix anything in our venison for burgers expect seasonings and a little brush of olive oil. Defeats the purpose of the "healthy" benefits of venison. We process our own so we add NO fat ever. Most processors don't either, a few do unless you say NOT to.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

We never mix anything with our ground venison either. If I make venison burgers, it's just straight venison. They never seem dry to us.

Another favorite way we like the burgers is to mix a box of stovetop stuffing with the seasoning & mix it with a pound of straight ground venison & make burgers that way. Something different & so good.

I use ground venison any way I would use ground beef here.


----------



## mullberry

I have two nice big does in the frig to prtocess right now. I go to the store & buy a family pack of CHEAP hambureger the fatest they have. I usully don't put anything in my deer burger Except for special packs marked as deerburger for hamburgers. I just put the hamburger in with that meat we are going to cook on the grill or fry into ham burgers BECAUSE it does not fry well. WITH JUST A LITTLE BEEF IN IT IT FRIES JUST LIKE BEEF.(i DON'T LIKE PORK FAT OR BEEF FAT IN MY BURGERS) tHE REST IS JUST BURGER 100% TO USE ALL YEAR. i keep the back straps & grind the rest.I put up 12 deer every
year & 3 or 4 wild hogs for the familys red meat.


----------



## Ryan NC

I personally use the cheapest fatty Boston butts i can find and run 25/75 pork to venison for burger. If I'm making sausage I'll run the extra fat trimmings from a hog (that I always seem to save for some reason but never seem to render) at roughly 15% of total by weight. 

I'll disagree with the above posters on the health benefits for one reason and one reason only, to keep 100% venison burgers from being dried out hockey pucks you'd have to serve them fairly rare which is a major no-no in my books for ANY type of ground meat. Some pure grind is nice to have however for chili and the likes though... 

Best wishes,
Ryan


----------



## HappyYooper

I've never had gound venison..I was always told it was too dry and falls apart when trying to make a venison burger & some other type of fat is needed to keep it's burger shape...I don't want to add any beef or pork to mine..how well does it hold shape?? Any tips?


----------



## Rockytopsis

WstTxLady said:


> We NEVER mix anything in our venison for burgers expect seasonings and a little brush of olive oil. Defeats the purpose of the "healthy" benefits of venison. We process our own so we add NO fat ever.


That is our recipe also.


----------



## Our Little Farm

WstTxLady said:


> We NEVER mix anything in our venison for burgers expect seasonings and a little brush of olive oil. Defeats the purpose of the "healthy" benefits of venison. We process our own so we add NO fat ever. Most processors don't either, a few do unless you say NOT to.


Same here and I can't understand anyone wanting to. They taste good just as they are.


----------



## HappyYooper

We love venison too so I didn't want to add anything other that the seasonings to it..I'm happy to see your replies! Thank you ) Plain ground venison it will be! :bouncy:


----------



## charliesbugs

Will have to back Cabin Fever on this. Am going to stomp on a lot of toes, but about 50% of people that kill a deer mess up the meat,just saw a guy last week that had a nice buck in the back of his pickup that he had been hauling around for two days,showing him off,better use a lot of pork and lots and lots of onion and garlic on this roast. My pardner got a nice button buck the second day, heart shot went about 20feet and stayed down, had him in the butcher shop in about 2 hrs. cooling out, had some loins next day,salt,pepper tyme,GOOD. Her son inlaw is a bow hunter gets a couple of deer every year the one I rem. was the worst deer meat we ever had,but he shot him at dusk and did not find him till next morning,and was still warm, I think when deer are not killed quickly the adrialin?? gets pumped into the meat and give it a diff. taste. Anybody else have any thoughts on this??


----------



## jwal10

I don't grind any venison until time to use. I do like a little bacon added to burgers too, it adds flavor and makes a great burger. Sausage I add 1/8th smoked lean pork shoulder, mix in seasoning and regrind. To each his own, I like plain ground also, just cook the burger slowly until done. Doing it this way I can use the meat how I want and I think plain meat frozen alone tastes better. I can get it frozen as quickly as possible. First priority in my mind....James


----------



## pancho

I love deer meat. My favorite meat. 
I usually try to use all of the meat but still have to grind some. Sometimes when I have plenty of meat already I will grind up more.
I use pork shoulder as an additive. It helps when using the meat in other recipes. Straight vension does not mix up as good in some recipes.
I can grill straight deer burgers but for frying a mix taste better.
I don't worry about all the health reasons, I just like the taste.


----------



## Homesteadwi5

We add beef fat to our veni burger about 90/10 just to help hold it togeather for making burger patties.Most of the other yoopers up here add pork to it,it ruins it imho,it gives it an al together strange taste.


----------



## big rockpile

I don't add anything to just plain Burger.If I want a Flavor I will put Cayenne Pepper,Black Pepper,Sage and Garlic in it.But I'm not wanting any fat or salt.

Like I say with Archery kills if I hit one in the evening and don't find it in the distance I feel I should I back out until morning.Never really had a problem with Off Taste.I killed a Boar Hog I thought would taste Bad but didn't,we figured he was around 4 years old,he was tuff but taste ok.Shot a 6 year old Ram,thought it was going to taste ok but didn't matter how I fixed it I couldn't stand the Old Sheep taste.Dogs Loved it!

big rockpile


----------



## tamsam

We do our own and add nothing to it. When frying burger just add water to the pan instead of oil or grease. Never had a problem with them being to dry or falling apart. Sam


----------



## Ciffer

i aim for about 20-30% pork (i don't eat beef, long story). i use less pork if it is a fatty cut.

When making sausage I weigh the meat out at 3.5lbs venison, 1lb pork, .5lb pork fat, adding 1/8 cup of lard for breakfast sausage so it fries up nice.

Last year I made venison brats that were all venison with rendered deer fat added. It was a little dry but tasted good, I suspect would have been moister if I had not rendered the fat before hand.


----------



## HappyYooper

Guess I'm going to give the straight ground a try :goodjob: I'm also having venison porketta roast (made from the neck meat),cudighi roast & breakfast sausage done. Our dear friend does it for us :happy:


----------



## Gianni

Most MT processors will not grind straight venison as it is too hard on their equipment. We like a 9% beef fat mix. It cooks out quickly and allows you to have a patty that sticks together, Because it is a lower fat mix it takes longer to cook. I am anal about having no white in my deer grind. All fat and tendons get tossed.


----------



## Dutch 106

Hi guys,
Having eaten a lot of southern Wisconsin Venison I know what some of you guys are talking about. I ate so much venison when I was back in school that beef steak tasted funny.
However there is venison out there that isn't feed on corn and soybeans. when they fatten on pine tips and acorns they can be pretty gamey. 
Then you dredge deer steak in ground mustard and that takes a lot of the gammy flavor out. 
You have to remember we are talking over a huge country and what some people are harvesting that eat only sage brush and taste like P___ and others that eat corn and soybeans almost exclusivly, taste a heck of a lot better.
Also I agree for hamburgers not chili or any other ground venison use I always have 10% pork fat added, makes them fry up much nicer.
Or when making venison sausage it can be as high as 15% pork fat. I also let the mix age in the fridge for a couple days to allow the mix to mellow, before frezzing.
Dutch


----------



## BigJ

I mix my venison with beef suet 80/20 with a course grind, It holds together great especialy on the grill, I use it rather than beef for all recipes. no need to add additional oil or other fat. when I make my Breakfast sausage I mix 60/40 using the cheapest fattiest pork roast I can find.


----------



## luv2farm

TSYORK said:


> You have to lock to doors before you eat these, or your neighbors will be over trying to steal them from you!
> 
> Smack yo mama Venison Burgers
> 
> Grind 3 pounds of hickory smoked bacon and 30 pounds of venison with a course grinder plate. You can substitute the bacon for 3 pounds of beef fat or 5 pounds of pork roast fat, but I wouldn't because it is simply out of sight with the bacon. Puree two large onions, one to two red bell peppers, and three to four cloves of garlic. When you add this to the meat, use all of the juice as well. This will help add to the flavor. Next run the meat through the grinder a second time with a fine plate to make sure all the venison, bacon, onions, and peppers are mixed in thoroughly and evenly.
> 
> Add salt, pepper, and Worcestershire to the mix to suit your taste; four ounces of salt and two ounces of pepper, and 16 ounces of Worcestershire, and 2-3 tablespoons of A-1, but thatâs optional. (A hint of garlic powder is optional, also.) After everything is all mixed together, put it in large bowls and let it stay in a cold refrigerator (not freezer) for 24-48hrs. This gives the extra ingredients a chance to soak the wild flavor out of the venison before you package and freeze the meat. These few days of setting before freezing are very important in knocking out the wild taste of the meat, so do not skip this step.


We eat our FAIR share of deer here. I usually just grind it up and use it i chili, shaghetti, etc, OR cube and can it. But, I'm gonna try this!! It sounds great to me. Thanks for sharing!!


----------

